# Grading the SE



## BosStr27 (May 20, 2014)

Does anyone know when they'll be grading the afternoon section of the SE? It's usually a 2 or 3 day event right around now.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (May 20, 2014)

If you look on NCEES's website everyone is reporting that the PE and SE takers have "Result Pending" listed as the status so I suspect you are right, they have started or just finished the grading.


----------



## dussbucs (May 20, 2014)

June 2013 NCEES Licensure Exchange: http://cdn2.ncees.co/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Licensure-Exchange-June-2013.pdf

Scroll the the 2nd to last page (page 11 of 12) which lists upcoming events for the month. Last year, the SE Exam scoring workshop was held June 6th to 8th. Results were then released on June 13th.

So if history repeats itself, the workshop would be June 5th to 7th and results would be released on June 12th.

I hope they come out sooner, like everyone else I'm sure...


----------



## OPokes (May 22, 2014)

Probably after school is out for summer...


----------



## bhenning (May 22, 2014)

Haha, well played @OPokes! I got a good laugh out of that.


----------



## BosStr27 (May 23, 2014)

dussbucs said:


> June 2013 NCEES Licensure Exchange: http://cdn2.ncees.co/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Licensure-Exchange-June-2013.pdf
> 
> Scroll the the 2nd to last page (page 11 of 12) which lists upcoming events for the month. Last year, the SE Exam scoring workshop was held June 6th to 8th. Results were then released on June 13th.
> 
> ...




You nailed it. June 5-7.

https://twitter.com/NCEES/status/469822579419537412


----------



## dussbucs (May 23, 2014)

BosStr27 said:


> dussbucs said:
> 
> 
> > June 2013 NCEES Licensure Exchange: http://cdn2.ncees.co/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Licensure-Exchange-June-2013.pdf
> ...


Good to know. Guess we'll have to wait at least another 2.5 weeks or so.

http://ncees.org/about-ncees/news/update-april-2014-exam-results/


----------



## pwilliams (May 23, 2014)

PCS states are probably looking at a 3-3.5 week wait.


----------



## HurryCA! (Jun 4, 2014)

Grading starts tomorrow.... nervous?


----------



## dussbucs (Jun 5, 2014)

OPokes said:


> Probably after school is out for summer...


Ha. They have since changed the word "grader" to "expert":
http://ncees.org/exams/se-exam/


----------



## Agostage (Jun 5, 2014)

HurryCA! said:


> Grading starts tomorrow.... nervous?




Yes, yes I am


----------



## BosStr27 (Jun 9, 2014)

HurryCA! said:


> Grading starts tomorrow.... nervous?




Now I'm nervous. Grades should start coming out later this week. Good luck, everyone.


----------



## dussbucs (Jun 9, 2014)

Hopefully it's Thursday at the latest as it has been the last two April exams the weekend following the workshop.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 9, 2014)

[begin hair pulling and nail biting]


----------

